# HELP] ODin Related ....NOT URGENT.....



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

READ THIS BEFORE YOU PROCEED 2 MY PROBLEM​WHomsover would help me remeber that this is not urgent as in previous thread it was urgent.​MEANS that u cn take centuries to help me​
BtW​
I had upgraded my android firmware to that of indonesia ,and I am from INDIA​So ,I want to upgrade back to Indian ver. without going to SAMSUNG SERVICE or watever.........​
I downloaded the files but it stucks at "<ID:0/012> Added!!​<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> S5360DDKJ1_S5360ODDKJ1_S5360DDKJ1_HOME.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/012> Odin v.3 engine (ID:12)..
<ID:0/012> File analysis..
<ID:0/012> SetupConnection.."

WAT to do now and dont say that go with indonesian ver......

PLS HELP

nd......... I forgot to say that some times it fails...........​
can anyone give me the files needed for indian firmware ..​


----------



## swap.blue (Dec 1, 2011)

pls hlp!!!!!!!!!!


----------

